# Poulan 2150 won't start



## cmk8895 (May 9, 2006)

I know, how many people can post with the same problem? But I can only say one everyone else does; mine is different....

So, recently purchased a 1996 Poulan 2150 (Type 4). Ran a couple of days ago, but was bogging down on throttle up then finally just quit. Drained gas and found that fuel filter had broken off of line and line was brittle. Replaced all lines. Saw started. Late night, went to bed to finish up next day....

Get home today, saw started. Woo hoo. Put all the covers back on, bar, chain, etc., but then saw wouldn't start. Doesn't even pop. Took it all back apart. Totally will not start.

Spark is good. Changed plug anyway. Sparks when grounded to chassis. Tested plug in engine with inline neon light spark testor and tests good, so I'm guessing since it checked when out of the engine it's most likely sparking inside the cylinder. Checked compression which = 110-115 psi. Took out plug and turned engine over. Fuel spray came out plug hole. Cleaned carb anyway (crap in screen). Cleaned spark arrestor. Put it all back together; still nothing.

So, good compression, good spark, good fuel; won't even pop. Ran fine until I put all the covers back on. I even tried to tighten up the four bolts in the bottom just in case.

I am totally at a loss. ANY ideas would be deeply appreciated. Right now it's sitting on the floor of my garage with all the covers off and bar and chain removed. I keep fiddling with variations on when I choke etc., but still nothing. *shrug* I need help from the gurus.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

110 to 115 compression on a saw is very borderline. I'd pull the muffler and look to see if the piston and/or cylinder is scored.


----------



## cmk8895 (May 9, 2006)

I checked the pison and it looks ok other than currently being wet with gas from a zealous round of trying to start it.

It was all so sudden. It started fine and ran for about 2 - 2 1/2 min, then once the covers were put back on it was dead.

Is there a possibility that the carb adjustment screws, after cleaning, are no longer accurate since the carb is less restricted than it was? Would that actually even keep it from starting?

Matthew


----------



## cmk8895 (May 9, 2006)

NEW INFORMATION:

It started!!! For a minute anyway.

Scouring posts around here I saw one of Hank's posts regarding a surplus of gas under the piston and blowing out with air during several turnovers. I disconnected the fuel line and did this, then put the plug back in (leaving fuel disconnected). All of the sudden and much to my surprise, it started on the first pull and a LOT of gas shot out of the muffler. It ran for about 15-20 seconds then died since there was no fuel coming in.

I was excited, hooked up the fuel line and primed it then started. It ran for about 10 seconds then died not to start again. Took out the plug and it was very wet, so I disconnected fuel line and emptied out the gas trapped in the engine and it started again.

So, too much fuel appears to be the problem. Now, since I just replaced the fuel line that brings up some questions. After pumping the primer bulb a few times and gas is flowing through back into the tank, the whole system is pressurized. When I pop off a fuel line or open the fill cap there is a pressure release. Is this normal?

If the pressure buildup is normal then I'll turn my attention toward the mix screws on the carb and, possibly, to a rebuild, but I wanted to check the pressure issue first.

I'm just glad to know that it's not totally dead. I had begun to wonder.....

Matthew


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The fuel lines sound OK.... as long as you have them hooked up correctly. Try switching the two fuel lines on the carb in case you are not sure. Otherwise it sounds like the carb may need a cleaning and rebuild.


----------



## cmk8895 (May 9, 2006)

Cool. I did try the lines the other way just to be 100% sure and the primer bulb and stuff wouldn't even work then, so I think they're right.

I'll buy the rebuild kit and get it in ASAP. I have to order it online so it'll be a bit (I refuse to pay $22 locally when it's $5 shipped to my door from online), but I'll post to this thread after the fix to let everyone know what comes of it.

Matthew


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Start the mixture screws at 1 3/4 turn out from fully closed. That should be close enough to get you started. Also, might want to pull the flywheel and check to make sure the key isn't sheared.... don't happen often on those engines but it can be a cause for it not firing correctly.


----------

